# snowshow moutain worth it right now?



## Guest (Dec 16, 2009)

Hey I live in jacksonville,NC by wilmington its about an 8 hour drive to snow show moutain. If I was to go by my self it would be pretty much I would go there since the resorts in NC are 6 hours from me but not that good so I might as well drive the other 2 hours.

Here is the kicker my friends are from upstate ny so its also a 8 hour drive for them to white face mountain but it's kind of gay for them since its only a 5 hour drive to killington.

So would it be worth it for us to go to snow show right now? How are the conditions up there right now? or should I just by a ticket to vermont?

Now of course killington is much better but that involves more travel time for me and ALOT more money as I drive a civic and the drive to snow shoe wouldn't cost anything compared to a plane ticket for this friday.


----------



## Guest (Dec 16, 2009)

Being from NC,I would not try Snowshoe right now.

Definitely go to VT.


----------



## Guest (Dec 16, 2009)

ug bad news its like 500 for a plane ticket.


----------



## Guest (Dec 16, 2009)

did you check Cheap Flights, Airline Tickets, Hotels, Travel Deals - Search Data from 100's of Travel Sites at KAYAK


a train might be cheap


----------



## Guest (Dec 16, 2009)

Yes 450 is like the cheapest, I would do it in a heart beat if it was for a week or 2 but I just have a 4 day week end so its not really worth that much for a ticket.

what are the conditions like at snow shoe right now?


----------



## Guest (Dec 16, 2009)

even if snowshoe had perfect conditions..if i was gonna drive 8 hours...id drive the extra few to ride vermont.

snowshoe has about 18 trails open right now. no terrain park as far as i know yet. and im not even sure if night skiing is open.


----------



## T.J. (Aug 28, 2007)

BurtonRider87 said:


> even if snowshoe had perfect conditions..if i was gonna drive 8 hours...id drive the extra few to ride vermont.


an extra few? like 10?


----------



## neednsnow (Nov 30, 2007)

Yeah, like TJ said, Killington and Snowshoe are worlds apart as far as travel goes! At this point, your best option would be to go to the easier destination (Snowshoe). The conditions at either spot are sub-par and don't look to imporove anytime soon. It is still early season. If you want to hit the Northeast, wait until there is a good base and the potential for some yummy storms to roll through. December is a month of limited yummy snow. 

Heck, If you are in NC, I'd consider just flying out west before dropping that amount of cash to hit the Northeast. Just my two cents. Hit snowshoe for now, the season has 4 months to go!


----------



## Guest (Dec 16, 2009)

hahahha okay so i was a little off on the distance.

but yeah snowshoe definately isn't looking that great right now. I'd wait till mid to late january atleast. then they'll have the western territory lift open so you can atleast have a nice long run down Cupp.


----------



## Guest (Dec 16, 2009)

fuck it I I decided to shell out 400$ for a ticket to Vermont that way if I'm gonna make my friends drive a long way to see me it will be semi worth it.

What is the best resort in VT from burlington air port?


----------



## Guest (Dec 16, 2009)

Oh yeah thanks for the reply's and I'm not ignoring the fact to wait till January to plan a trip I'm just in the military and work shity hours so a 4 day week end for me is hard to come by. So it's now or never =p.


----------



## neednsnow (Nov 30, 2007)

Stowe is probably your best bet, but pricey. Its about a 40 minute drive to the hill and a pretty decent hill. Hopefully this little disturbance takes a northern turn for you over the next few days. Unfortunately, western NC and possibly up to Snowshoe is going to get a little dumping.


----------

